# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Thành phố ma ngay giữa thủ đô Cairo - du lịch Ai cập

## hantt.163

Ngoài Kim Tự Tháp, Ai Cập còn sở hữu một địa danh vô cùng bí ẩn và có sức cuốn hút kỳ lạ với khách du lịch, đó là "thành phố ma” tại thủ đô Cairo.
 
Nhiều người dân nơi đây cho rằng, “thành phố ma” là biểu hiện của quá trình phân hóa giai cấp trong xã hội. Sự đông đúc, chật chội và đắt đỏ của thủ đô Cairo khiến một bộ phận người nghèo và tội phạm, lưu manh lui tới ngụ cư tại đây.
Họ sinh sống trên cùng mộtmảnh đất với các linh hồn đã yên nghỉ. Vì vậy, mộ bạt ngàn khắp nơi, trong nhà, ngoài ngõ, trên các trục đường, khu chợ, thậm chí trường học của trẻ nhỏ.


Theo chuyên gia nhân chủng học Yakan, người Ai Cập quan niệm, mộ phần không hoàn toàn thuộc về người chết, nó là sự khởi nguồn cho sinh mệnh. Do vậy, tự cổ chí kim, người dân xem tập tục chung sống cùng các hồn ma trên một dải đất là chuyện bình thường, thậm chí đem lại nhiều may mắn.


Những người trông mộ tại thành phố này cũng được phân thành hai nhóm, phần lớn là cai quản mộ cho người khác, một số ít là trông nom mộ của người thân trong gia đình và cùng chung sống trong một khuôn viên.
 

Dù nơi đây vẫn còn tồn tại nhiều vấn đề về vệ sinh môi trường, điều kiện sinh hoạt, nhưng mọi người đều cảm thấy mãn nguyện với cuộc sống hiện tại. "Không gian yên tĩnh, rợp mát cây xanh, không phải đóng tiền thuê nhà, điện nước đầy đủ", một người dân ca tụng về nơi mìnhđang sinh sống.
Chính phủ Ai Cập đang nỗ lực cải thiện cơ sở vật chất, an ninh cho “thành phố ma” để biến nơi đây thành điểm du lịch hấp dẫn.
Nguồn:travel.vnqconline.com

----------


## Amp21

Hoàn cảnh tuy khắc nghiệt như nhưng vẫn hài lòng thật là tuyệt vời

----------


## littlegirl

trông u ám, hoang sơ quá

----------


## Chimera

chà thế mới biết mình còn may mắn chán

----------


## lovetravel

khung cảnh tiêu điều quá, đi 1 mình vào đây chắc sợ chết khiếp

----------


## thientai206

sống chung dư lày tối mất điện ra ngoài làm sao???

----------

